

Ask HN: How would you improve this product page? - leemcalilly
http://originalfuzz.com/collections/peruvian-guitar-straps

======
lsh123
When I click on "Choose Style" button, I am jumping into a complete mess of
bright colors and I don't know what have happened. I have no idea what to do
and it took me a good 30 secs to find the "Add to Cart" button (and only
because I was looking).

Personally, I would go with the usual selection of style through a drop down
box or may be a simple "squares" with images (with zoom) and one BIG "add to
cart" button right there above the fold.

